# Trailers: Chariot/Burley vs everything else



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

My wife and I had our first baby in September, so I'm delving into the Family forum for the first time, a little ignorant about baby biking gear. I plan to use my GT Peace 9er single speed as my baby carrier bike, I guess, mostly for rail train type riding. (My wife will probably ride my old Fisher hardtail beater bike, which leaves the Santa Cruz free as my main bike.)

I'm leaning toward getting a trailer, and after a cursory look through this forum, all I seem to read about are Chariot and Burley. The other two main players in the US market seem to be Instep and Schwinn. Instep appears to be a plastic wheel $75 piece of garbage that looks like it'll fall apart after a few rides. But I was curious about the Schwinn trailers and whether anyone's had any experience with them? I'll admit, the fact that these are sold at Walmart sort of scare the crap out of me, but I thought I'd throw the question out there - Has anyone tried these? Are they junk? Or what is it about Chariot/Burley that makes them so much better? Is there any other brand I'm missing that sub $400? Thanks.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

For various reasons we had a schwinn and a chariot. 

My kid (who started riding in the trailer at 1) did not like the schwinn trailer at all. When he was old enough to talk, he was able to verbalize his grievances.. very uncomfortable seatbelt and rough ride, as well as awkward headrest with a helmet on. He's logged about 2,000 km in the chariot, so I gave him the benefit of the doubt.

We kijiji'ed the schwinn by the time his little sister arrived, so I have no second opinion available.

My nephew seems happy enough in his MEC-branded trailer, but they are pretty much Canada-only.


----------



## Burley Trailers (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Jonz. Saw your post. Here's a quick piece of info on what separates Burley from the others - ****************GE6hrl If you have any questions, we'd love to help!


----------



## Burley Trailers (Mar 20, 2012)

Oops, link didn't work. Sorry about that, we're too young on this site to post links!


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

Ummmm, with all due respect, I'm looking for consumer feedback, not manufacturer's propaganda. You may want to discuss with Gregg or Francois the proper channels for advertising on this site.


----------



## projek7r (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Jons, I purchased a Chariot CX1 recently for my 9 mos old and am completely in love with it. Its pretty pricey but with the additions of an "infant kit" to keep my son safer and snug in his seat really is a plus especially when they doze off during rides. The infant kit has additional cushioned head protection on each side of your childs head, which they can rest on when sleepy, and keeps his head inline with his body. This along with the adjustable suspension offered on the mid and higher level models was a bonus. They look extremely cool as well not that this matters to most, but ive gotten more than a fair share of comments from plenty of passers by. I feel the materials and attention to detail is at a high standard, safety is top notch and the way it folds up makes it SUPER easy to transport. I love mine.


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

I went the cheap route last summer, less than $100. I bought a slightly used instep ez-(something?). The trailer has spoked wheels and looks just like the schwinn trailer. I use this trailer on paved rail/trail and put 2 kids inside (60 lbs). So far I've put approx. 400 mi on the trailer. I'll just note a few short comings.

I upgraded the 16" tires to high pressure (Kenda kwest). The trailer is rougher for the kids but, they love it. More speed and bumps means more fun. Another thing I was not happy with is the bearing they use for the wheels. Two sealed bearings per wheel that look like they belong on a wheel barrow. They were a royal pain to grease this winter. I'm looking for some real, sealed bearings.

One last thing, I pull this trailer with a GT Passage (26" hybrid) set up as a pseudo mtb.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

That's for the input guys.

I've been keeping an eye on Craigslist as well, and just today picked up an older Burley D'Lite for $200. I thought it was a decent score.


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been using a Croozer 535 for our two girls for nearly two years. It's survived well riding in torrential rain (wet/dry tropics), fits a decent amount of gear in the back, and it's got seperated bucket seats with good harnesses. Don't know if it's available where you are, but for me it was a good compromise between the cheapies and the Chariots at around AUD700. It also comes complete with stroller and jogger wheels, which the Chariot doesn't (you have to buy them separately). It doesn't have suspension like the fancier Chariots, but I don't take it off road and my area is pretty welI served with a good network of bike paths that take us to the library, museum, water park, beach etc. It's given pretty good service so far (nearly 300km).Edit: that should read '3000km'!!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

chariot's site no longer lists the sidecarrier, am I lost or has anyone heard whether it's been cancelled?


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

A newborn, congratulations! My daughter is coming up on 12 this June.

All those years ago we were looking at a Burley or Trek trailer. I ruled out the other trailers for two reasons-they weren't using bicycle hubs on the wheels and they didn't work on all my bikes. I have a lot of bikes.

In the end I chose the Trek for a few reasons. It is easy to fold up. The wheels are QR hubs and the wife can work with that. The hitch is a longer QR that goes in the bike and holds a receiver for the trailer. This was the nicest feature. While I picked up a second receiver just in case, it switches from bike to bike as quickly and easily as removing any quick release. There were any number of rides where the wife would start out pulling the trailer and I'd have to pull it the rest of the ride.

We did crash test it once. Well, I did once. I routinely pulled the trailer on 30-60 mile road rides with groups of other racers. One ride was hilly enough I was dropped and once the wife caught up we rode together with a few other friends. On a slight downhill I was coasting at about 40 mph and there was a wash-board section that was unavoidable. The trailer was bouncing up and down, from left wheel to right wheel enough that it flipped on its side. I managed to slow down enough before the L-corner at the bottom that when we went off the road and into the ditch we were only going 5 mph. The trailer fell on me with my daughter strapped into the 5-point harness still wearing her helmet... and screaming bloody murder.

Other than a slight tear in the fabric on a roll bar the trailer was fine. The daughter was another story. She was pissed.:madmax: She wanted to walk home but we were easily 25 miles from the car. Trying to negotiate with a toddler must be like being at the UN. Eventually we got her back in and mom pulled her for a few miles before we realized it would be dark very soon. So we talked her into letting me pull again and we made it back slightly after dark.

She was back in the trailer the next day as though nothing had happened.

So about your trailer options. While Burley is the the industry standard, when I was looking 11 years ago their trailer hadn't changed since the first one I saw in the early 1990's. Not that there's anything wrong with that, it's a solid design. I like the Trek because it worked with any bike with a QR. While I didn't have a carbon bike at the time, it will work with one and not come in contact with the carbon. I tried borrowing a trailer from a riding buddy but it wouldn't work with my Cannondale, Seven, or most of my other bikes because of the way the seat and chain stays join at the dropout.

This is the next version of Trek trailer "the Gobug" and I see that Trek doesn't make trailers anymore. Trek Sport Gobug Trailer - Penn Cycle for Bikes. Trek, Gary Fisher, Cervelo, Haro, Electra

A quick phone call later, it sounds like the Burley has a QR-based receiver now.


----------



## tjberry_1 (Jun 23, 2011)

We bought this Croozer 525 (which is probably identical to something else and just rebadged) about a year ago and its really awesome. Nice spoked wheels, rolls great, strong thick fabric, flexible arm, kids seats stay separate without them sagging to the middle good, sized "trunk" for stuff, I could go on. I want to say we paid $299 for it a year ago from Amazon, so either it was on sale or the price has gone way up. I'd but it again even at $400...

amazon.com/Croozer-Double-Bicycle-Trailer-Silver/dp/B001GAP5DA/ref=sr_1_16?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1334334498&sr=1-16


(For some reason it looks pink on Amazon. Its definitely not pink, but rather a deep, normal red.)


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Can we rename this thread "The grand bicycle trailer thread"
I've got my 6 and 9 year old girls and had a Schwinn trailer that survived both girls, but I sold it a few years ago... Now we're having another baby, so I am in the market for one again.
Got some time to shop around, but was very happy with that one... except the cloth floor. Once they were stepping into it on their own, it started sagging a lot. Also wish there was a brake on it when using as a stroller, and that is had a cup holder near the handlebar. I jerry-rigged a cup holder onto it, which worked OK.


----------



## FromBackEast (Apr 12, 2012)

Im in the market for one also for my 2.5 yr old but cant afford a burley.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

FromBackEast said:


> Im in the market for one also for my 2.5 yr old but cant afford a burley.


Check your LBS and see if they have a bulletin board with used bikes and trailers. Some do or know of folks with them for sale. Other options are craigslist, your local paper (which may have on-line classified ads) and you could resort to posting a "wanted to buy" ad.

The problem with Burleys and brands that did a decent job designing and manufacturing a trailer is that they hold their value. Unless the trailer wasn't cared for they hold up pretty well even after 10 years of use.


----------



## mikebike357 (Apr 8, 2010)

Caffeine Powered said:


> The problem with Burleys and brands that did a decent job designing and manufacturing a trailer is that they hold their value. Unless the trailer wasn't cared for they hold up pretty well even after 10 years of use.


Yup... I sold our Chariot Cougar 1 for almost what we paid for it. We had it for a little over 2 years. It lasted 1 day on Craigslist and I had a list of people with dibs on it.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Check your LBS and see if they have a bulletin board with used bikes and trailers. Some do or know of folks with them for sale. Other options are craigslist, your local paper (which may have on-line classified ads) and you could resort to posting a "wanted to buy" ad.


+1. Here's the Burley D'Lite I ended up with from Craigslist.. It's Burley's old frame model, so it's pre-2003/2004, but still in nearly perfect condition. The little dinguses are still on the tires, so it's doubtful it saw much use. Seeing as how my boy is only 6 1/2 months, I'm just strapping his carseat into the trailer and going for easy rides on asphalt.


indianadave said:


> Can we rename this thread "The grand bicycle trailer thread".


I don't think I can, the thread's too old to edit the title. Need a Mod to do it.


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a Burley D'Lite and I love it!!! Worth every penny. Most importantly my 3 year old and 1 year old love it. 

If you're on a budget they sell the basic Burley Bee for $279. Basic Burley but I'd take that anyway over a POS Instep.


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

+1 for the Burley Bee. We like it far better than the Schwinn we started with. From design to construction it s better in every way. And you'll get at least 50% of your purchase price back when you sell it


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

*Burley*

They really do hold their value so you can get a good portion of your investment back.

Our local bike shop sells both Burley and Chariot. All of their techs recommended Burley so that's what we got. Not a single regret!


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

jonz said:


> +1. Here's the Burley D'Lite I ended up with from Craigslist.. It's Burley's old frame model, so it's pre-2003/2004, but still in nearly perfect condition. The little dinguses are still on the tires, so it's doubtful it saw much use. Seeing as how my boy is only 6 1/2 months, I'm just strapping his carseat into the trailer and going for easy rides on asphalt.
> 
> I don't think I can, the thread's too old to edit the title. Need a Mod to do it.


The model you have appears to be a 2004-2006 model.

The frame style changed for 2007-2009.

And the current 2012 style wasintroduced in 2010.

There should be a serial number on the trailer. It will tell you the date it was manufactured.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

chariot.

well worth the money. 

plus, i dont know if things are different, but burley used to not work with disc breaks.


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

weltyed said:


> chariot.
> 
> well worth the money.
> 
> plus, i dont know if things are different, but burley used to not work with disc breaks.


I have disc brakes on my Cannondale CX2 and I have no problems with my Burley.


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

I got an Instep a few years ago, and I've used it several times recently carrying my son and my nephew. It's decent, and it didn't cost that much.


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone in search of a Burley DLite? We just got one as a gift so we now have 2!!! 

Excellent barely used condition. All original components. 

Prefer local pick up in Hampton Roads or Washington DC.


----------



## jjhall (Jul 17, 2011)

How does the hitch attachment work? I have quick release axles, I think they're 9mm. My bike also has disc brakes, but my wife's has rim brakes. 

Also, I'm planning to take the trailer on gravel roads. Not full on single track, but still rougher than concrete or asphalt. For this reason I've been leaning toward a Chariot because of the suspension. Does anybody have feedback on whether the Cougar would be sufficient for this, or whether a Burley would work?


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

jjhall said:


> How does the hitch attachment work? I have quick release axles, I think they're 9mm. My bike also has disc brakes, but my wife's has rim brakes.
> 
> Also, I'm planning to take the trailer on gravel roads. Not full on single track, but still rougher than concrete or asphalt. For this reason I've been leaning toward a Chariot because of the suspension. Does anybody have feedback on whether the Cougar would be sufficient for this, or whether a Burley would work?


Burley does pretty well on gravel trails. I have no complaints whatsoever.

I have disc brakes and have no problems. The hitch stays mounted on the bike like a washer with an extension.


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

I need to get to a computer to post a picture.


----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## BrenEv (Apr 6, 2012)

Hope that helps!


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

If you will tow on anything bumpy at all, the Chariot suspension system is far superior to anything else on the market. That aside, their trailers are extremely well thought out and designed, and top notch construction. I find niggles with almost every product I own, and am super impressed with our Chariot. They didn't cut a single corner or make any compromises. I've owned Burleys as well as others, and they don't come close to the Chariot. It costs more to make a superior product, and yes, the Chariot cost more. And I'd spend every penny again, because it lets us go places we couldn't go with any other trailer. If you can muster the price of entry it's worth it. If money is too tight there are other decent trailers for sure. I'd put Burley second on the list after the Chariot. Both will also hold their value well.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

BrenEv said:


> View attachment 692650


Same piece I have for my Burley D'Lite for bike with QR and disc brakes. Purchased on Amazon for $22: Amazon.com: Burley Forged Standard Hitch: Quick-Release or Nutted: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## camin8r (May 1, 2012)

I used the instep for my daughter and it worked well as a sleeper but When my son came out of the backpack and into the trailer it did not work at all. they just fell into each other and that was disastrous. I got Croozer for around$500, yeah I know, but it was awesome. bigger wheels, bucket seats with 5 point harness, turns into a jogger and stroller and hauls lots of cargo. very good design.


----------



## NW-Rider (Apr 1, 2010)

I have just started to use my Burley for my 2.5 year old and its great. The only thing I can't figure out is when I need to stop and go back to check on her or adjust the harness I have no way to set my bike down. The connection point to the rear wheel has no flex so doesn't allow me to lay my bike down. If I'm lucky there's a tree close by I can prop up against.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Looking for trailers for a 2yo. Started off looking at a Burley D'lite but now considering a Chariot. Should I go with a Couger 1 or Couger 2 for one child? It seems nice to have more space, but a single child has to sit on one side (can't sit in the middle) on the Couger 2. The narrower profile of the Couger 1 makes it more maneuverable and useful as a jogger. But, will it also be more prone to tipping over? Also, is the Chariot CX that much better than the Couger to be $1000? I have to look at the attachments for the bike trailer to make sure they will work on my Jones bike's dropouts


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

We went with the one-seater, even planning to have another kid, because the Chariot2 was just too wide IMO. The original purchase intent was a 20-km daily daycare commute, and avoiding busy sections of road meant passing through pathway gates etc that were already a pretty tight squeeze.

By the time kid #2 was ready to ride in the trailer, kid #1 had his own bike and intended to ride it (and the long-haul daycare commute was history).

Didn't like the CX myself, had a lot of expensive accessories that I just saw as dead weight on hills, Cougar was minimalist and light.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks.



ghettocruiser said:


> We went with the one-seater, even planning to have another kid, because the Chariot2 was just too wide IMO. The original purchase intent was a 20-km daily daycare commute, and avoiding busy sections of road meant passing through pathway gates etc that were already a pretty tight squeeze.
> 
> By the time kid #2 was ready to ride in the trailer, kid #1 had his own bike and intended to ride it (and the long-haul daycare commute was history).
> 
> Didn't like the CX myself, had a lot of expensive accessories that I just saw as dead weight on hills, Cougar was minimalist and light.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Chariot Cougar1*

I recently picked up a Chariot Cougar1. I will probably have to put some slicks or road tires on the Jones if we start riding serious mileage though.


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

Has anyone used a Burley with a bolt on single speed hub? Specifically I've got a White Industries Eno Hub with rim brakes. Can the standard hitch attachment be used with my set up, or does it require a quick release?


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

DaveX said:


> Has anyone used a Burley with a bolt on single speed hub? Specifically I've got a White Industries Eno Hub with rim brakes. Can the standard hitch attachment be used with my set up, or does it require a quick release?


I haven't tried towing my Burley with the SS yet, but I don't see why it would be a problem, so long as your threaded axle is long enough to allow you to mount the hitch receiver behind the axle nut. Here's a link to all of Burley's hitch configurations, go to page 10 for bolt on SS LINK

I tried the "Classic Hitch" contraption on all three of my bikes (all have disc brakes) and it didn't come close to fitting on any of them. IIRC, it was not only the caliper that was a problem, but also that the rear triangle geometry made it impossible.


----------



## StumpyinTN (Oct 6, 2004)

ghettocruiser said:


> We went with the one-seater, even planning to have another kid, because the Chariot2 was just too wide IMO. The original purchase intent was a 20-km daily daycare commute, and avoiding busy sections of road meant passing through pathway gates etc that were already a pretty tight squeeze.
> 
> By the time kid #2 was ready to ride in the trailer, kid #1 had his own bike and intended to ride it (and the long-haul daycare commute was history).
> 
> Didn't like the CX myself, had a lot of expensive accessories that I just saw as dead weight on hills, Cougar was minimalist and light.


If you are only going to use it as a bike trailer, then the Cougar will do. If you plan on jogging or running, then the CX is the way to go. I borrowed a Cougar before I bought mine, and when running down a hill, it was hard to slow myself down, plus the weight of a baby and the stroller. I bought mine with the intent to use it 90% running and 10% bike, so having rear brakes was worth the weight. The seat fabric on the XC is much nicer and the side windows can be removed for better airflow.


----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Chariot - we have the Cougar model, and it's held up well, is relatively compact, and is well made. Lots of nice touches - and I'm nerdily impressed by the reflective and the GLOW in the DARK panels. So cool!

Best of all, it appears to be quite sturdy. How do I know? Well, I flipped my 2-year old in it while on some singletrack. I was riding slow, but must have hit a root or rock just wrong, combined with the perfect incline, and probably the leaf suspension of the trailer, which gave it a little extra rebound. It was a slow topple, but I was surprised at the fact that it went over. Daughter was shaken / stirred, but not at all hurt, thankfully - the harness did its job of keeping her nicely centered in the cage. My guess is that rooty east coast singletrack is not recommended terrain with these trailers.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

^^^ Haha, back in the day I one-wheeled it around a tight corner on the road and got an earful from the 2-year-old occupant for going "way too fast" and almost tipping over.

Of course, now that he's riding his own bike, he dives into corners like a complete lunatic, and thinks that dad's safety advice is the lamest thing ever.


----------



## tcr (Apr 16, 2012)

Another vote for the Burley. IMO you get what you pay for so I avoided the junk department store brands. I wanted a quality, safe, lightweight, quick connect, 2 seater, and at a reasonable price. So I went to craigslist and bought a used Burley for $100 about 7 years ago. Now the trailer is at least 12 years old and the only problem is a spot of worn fabric reinforced with duct tape. I've fallen over 1x and the trailer stays upright and is very stable at 25mph about the fastest I reach with the kids. I did not want a trailer/jogging stroller combo because I prefer a specific trailer and a specific running stroller so we avoided the Chariot and opted for the used Burley and a BOB stroller. We use the trailer and jogger so often that I didn't want to spend time converting them. I have no regrets about the decisions and they are both used weekly. I would also consider a Schwinn and Chariot.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

We tried/tested a number of trailers including the Chariot and ended up with the ToutTerrain SingleTrailer. We ride a lot and the Singletrailer has proven to be worth every penny. It has been amazing what you can still ride with it. Our daughter also really likes it.

Here are some details:
Singletrailer


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

So we have a Chariot Cougar1, really like the trailer as does my daughter, for me what makes it nice is

Suspension which is adjustable depending on child's weight
Reflective material
The way it folds flat
Glow in the dark material
For us we used the trailer for running and cycling, the hitch is really easy to use and can be switched between all my bikes with a quick release.
These should be photos of when my daughter was about 6months old, when we first got the trailer. 
First bike ride









Off for a walk on the beach









One thing I did do was change the tyres to some with puncture protection (Schwalbe Marathon plus for rear wheels and Big apple for the jogging wheel). Where we use to run was along a canal and there was lots of glass and thorns, both of which seemed to slice through the original tyres like a hot knife through butter :madman:. Since doing this I've had no punctures in over 1500miles , could have probably used sealant in the inner tubes to the same effect.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Chariot Sidecarrier


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

I went with the "Via Velo" trailer from Costco. Right about $199.00 bucks. I'm really impressed with the versatility of having either trailer or jogger/stroller. Tows and from having the wife follow me, tells me its very smooth riding. Took it for a walk downtown Sunday and couldn't believe how light it felt and well balanced and the best part is, my grand-daughter loves riding in it. :thumbsup:


Towing Via Velo Montalban Trailer 3 by Boots46, on Flickr


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

nelzbycks said:


> Chariot Sidecarrier


That is way cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## Montana Rider (Aug 21, 2005)

nelzbycks said:


> Chariot Sidecarrier


We've been rocking a (used) sidecar too since our oldest was 1 -- she's now six so our little guy (1) is taking over the sidecar.

His big sister now rides a trail behind attached at the rear which you can't do with a traditional rear mounted trailer.

When we were shopping sales folks tried to talk us into a 2 seater saying it would be handy with another kid or for shopping/beer runs with the kiddos) but we made the sidecar work and I like being able to look over (not back) to talk to / check in on my passenger...

The (circus) bike train looks pretty funny at school pick-up/drop-off, but works great.

I seem to be getting more play in the connector "male/female" interface but bad enough (yet) to warrent $60 replacement...


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Montana Rider said:


> We've been rocking a (used) sidecar too since our oldest was 1 -- she's now six so our little guy (1) is taking over the sidecar.
> 
> His big sister now rides a trail behind attached at the rear which you can't do with a traditional rear mounted trailer.
> 
> ...


I checked out their site and videos. Pretty cool and worth checking into. I like the idea of being able to talk to my GD while riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikes&berries (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned the WIKE?

At first I didn't want to spend the big bucks and tried unsuccessfully to go the craigslist route for any decent trailer. Then I researched them it seemed like WIKE was the winner and I ordered direct from the manufacturer in Canada. Got the basic Moonlite trailer, was about $300 then, seems it has gone up a bit since, and it's Awesome! Still can fit a 5 year old comfortably and can squeeze a small 7 year old in for short trips too. Folds super easy and never had a problem with it. I recommend the helmet cushion if you have a young rider.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Just picked up a like new Chariot Cougar 1 for $200... with jogging and bike attachments! Score! She said they only used it once or twice, and never had it on a bike. Still has all the nipples on the tires!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*Burley D'lite*

I tow my kids (2 yo & 1yo) in a Burley D'lite. They love it and they look really comfortable. The trailer itself is well built and sturdy. I love that the seatbelts are padded and 3-point harness. My 1 yo usually falls asleep after about 15-20 minutes. That's a testament to it's suspension and comfiness. My only complaint is the parking brake. It does the job, but man does it really dig into the tires. For the price they could have come up with something better.

I also bought the attachement to turn it into a stroller. Now that was an awesome add-on. I can bike with my kids, unhitch it, drop the stoller wheel down, and TA-DA! it's a double stroller. My kids never have to leave their seat too. Wonderful!


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any input on how the Burley trailer "hitches" to the parent's bike? I've got a Rockhopper Hardtail I can use as well as I'm in the wait for a 2013 Enduro Evo Expert. I'd like to be able to hook up a bike trailer for my daughter so I can bring her with my wife and I. She's still waaaaay too young to take off the beaten path onto dirt, but for paved paths and the occasional light gravel I'd like to see what you guys would recommend, and the ease of attachment to different kinds of bikes. 

Thanks a bunch, 


Matt


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Does anyone have any input on how the Burley trailer "hitches" to the parent's bike? I've got a Rockhopper Hardtail I can use as well as I'm in the wait for a 2013 Enduro Evo Expert. I'd like to be able to hook up a bike trailer for my daughter so I can bring her with my wife and I. She's still waaaaay too young to take off the beaten path onto dirt, but for paved paths and the occasional light gravel I'd like to see what you guys would recommend, and the ease of attachment to different kinds of bikes.
> 
> Thanks a bunch,
> 
> Matt


Burley Hitch Manual

The Burley "Classic Hitch" is not going to be compatible with many bikes that have disc brakes and will also be incapatible with many mountain bikes due to the rear triangle geometry. I couldn't get it to work on any of my bikes. The Burley "Standard Hitch" will work on pretty much any 9mm QR or nutted axle.

Classic Hitch:









Standard Hitch:


----------



## tenbears10 (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to have a chariot cx2 for our 2 kids. It was a great trailer. Picked it up second hand from friends but it was still expensive. I was able to install hitches (similar to the standard burley above) on mine and my wife's bike and we both used it. My daughter grew too big and they began complaining about being squashed in. Pulling the trailer became real hard work as well. I sold it on for about what we paid for it.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Does anyone have any input on how the Burley trailer "hitches" to the parent's bike? I've got a Rockhopper Hardtail I can use as well as I'm in the wait for a 2013 Enduro Evo Expert. I'd like to be able to hook up a bike trailer for my daughter so I can bring her with my wife and I. She's still waaaaay too young to take off the beaten path onto dirt, but for paved paths and the occasional light gravel I'd like to see what you guys would recommend, and the ease of attachment to different kinds of bikes.
> 
> Thanks a bunch,
> 
> Matt


I've been using my Hardrock HT with the standard hitch to tow my kids around in the Burley D'lite. The standard hitch comes with the burley trailer. It works like a charm. It also comes with a safety webbing that also hitches between the bike and trailer.


----------



## tcr (Apr 16, 2012)

The Burley classic hitch works fine on my old 26" hardtail beater. It also fits my Trek HiFi Pro full suspension with disc brakes. HOWEVER, the 10+ year old Burley 2 seater trailer does not work on my Trek HiFi Pro because it is a 29er. The rear wheel rubs the font of the trailer. I'm not sure if newer trailers still have this issue or not, but mine does.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

bikes&berries said:


> Has anyone mentioned the WIKE?
> 
> At first I didn't want to spend the big bucks and tried unsuccessfully to go the craigslist route for any decent trailer. Then I researched them it seemed like WIKE was the winner and I ordered direct from the manufacturer in Canada. Got the basic Moonlite trailer, was about $300 then, seems it has gone up a bit since, and it's Awesome! Still can fit a 5 year old comfortably and can squeeze a small 7 year old in for short trips too. Folds super easy and never had a problem with it. I recommend the helmet cushion if you have a young rider.


My wife and I picked up a Wike double this past spring at our local bike show. Our 18 month old son loves going for rides in it and there's loads of space in it. We got the helmet cushion as well which helps keep his head up.

They have been a great company to deal with. I met some of their staff at the Toronto bike show and they walked me through the different models they had and showed how easy they were to use. It's also great knowing that they're local (about an hour away) and their show special sealed the deal.

Since we got it, I've run into other families with them and they all have nothin but praise for them.

Carl


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

bikes&berries said:


> Has anyone mentioned the WIKE?
> 
> At first I didn't want to spend the big bucks and tried unsuccessfully to go the craigslist route for any decent trailer. Then I researched them it seemed like WIKE was the winner and I ordered direct from the manufacturer in Canada. Got the basic Moonlite trailer, was about $300 then, seems it has gone up a bit since, and it's Awesome! Still can fit a 5 year old comfortably and can squeeze a small 7 year old in for short trips too. Folds super easy and never had a problem with it. I recommend the helmet cushion if you have a young rider.


Those 5 and 7 year olds better be riding their on bikes if you want to hang with this crowd! J/K


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Joining the conversation late:

I am looking for a trailer, two seater. I really like the Trek ones, albeit they no longer make them, but there seem to be quite a few still with dealers, alas NOS.

However, I am a bit lost with respect to the product lines, top of line, entry level etc, can anyone help?

Does the GoBug superseed the Doodlebug or were they avalaible at the same time?
Is there a nice illustration of the models by year?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Foltz77 (Aug 2, 2012)

recently picked up a Burley Honeybee @ performance for 319, normally 399, hooked it up to my wahoo and off me and my daughter went towing my 3yr old behind us, she was asleep about 10min into the ride ;/


----------



## maxnik (Aug 11, 2012)

We have Chariot Cougar 2. Really like it. Easy to convert from stroller into bike trailer. It's comfortable for the kids. Looks like they are on sale at Amazon right now.

Chariot Cougar 2


----------



## jamie_b (Jun 2, 2012)

nelzbycks said:


> Chariot Sidecarrier


That just looks awesome!!

We went with the Burley D'lite off CL. It was a 2004 - 2006 model.
We even picked up an older model Burley D'lite for Grandma's house.

I think the used Burley's off of CL are the way to go instead of the
cheaper Instep or Schwinn trailers at walmart or target.

Will most likely always get 70-80% of your money back when you sell it anyway!


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

maxnik said:


> We have Chariot Cougar 2. Really like it. Easy to convert from stroller into bike trailer. It's comfortable for the kids. Looks like they are on sale at Amazon right now.
> 
> Chariot Cougar 2


If you can, go to one of the REI used gear sales. We just picked up a used Chariot Cougar 2 for $179, with the jogger front wheel (straight, doesn't turn). This thing looks so new, it's unbelieveavable. Apparently, they just bought at the end of last year, and returned it when the bicycle hitch attachment was recalled. We still have to buy the hitch attachment and helmets for the kids. It's really tough finding small helmets that fit!

I'm looking forward to pulling our 1 year old twins behind our tandem!


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Blaster1200 said:


> It's really tough finding small helmets that fit!


You might want to look at the Specialized Small Fry Toddler, this was the smallest one we could find. Though we didn't use the helmet when my daughter was very small and in the sling. She is using it now though and has been since about 18months old (now two). Before that we had the extra support in which supports the head.


----------



## maxnik (Aug 11, 2012)

Blaster1200 said:


> If you can, go to one of the REI used gear sales. We just picked up a used Chariot Cougar 2 for $179, with the jogger front wheel (straight, doesn't turn). This thing looks so new, it's unbelieveavable. Apparently, they just bought at the end of last year, and returned it when the bicycle hitch attachment was recalled. We still have to buy the hitch attachment and helmets for the kids. It's really tough finding small helmets that fit!
> 
> I'm looking forward to pulling our 1 year old twins behind our tandem!


That's an awesome deal on the Chariot. 
I buy helmets for 1 year old kids at walmart.


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Bought our Cougar 2; love it! I can now see why it costs a small fortune!

I will post some pics next time we go out.


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Picture from the first trip out, road run along Reforma pulled by my Orange R8 mountain bike. Although yet to try it, I would have thought it would content with minor off road/trails.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*Check the model year*

The Burley's certainly, and the Chariot's to a lesser degree, have changed a lot over the years. make sure you check that the used or close-out model you are looking at has the features you want.

As a parent, trailer owner and former trailer salesperson my opinion is this:

Get a trailer with suspension. (if you don't see why, try riding down a bumpy road on a 20" bike with your feet off the pedals and 20lbs helmet)

Get a trailer with a 'scoop' for the rear of the helmet

Keep the tires soft, like 7 psi or so

Check that is will attach to the bikes you want it to.


----------



## chidoc (Feb 11, 2013)

If you could get a used chariot cougar 1 with all accessories (infant sling, bike trailer kit, jogging kit) $395
Giant Peapod duo $300 new or Croozer kid $395 new which would you guys recommend?


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

I used a chariot 2 for my two daughters. I was initially attracted to the idea of the modular accessories but in retrospect I dont think I would highly reccommend a chariot. They are so rediculiously expensive that you could likely buy a decent dedicated bike carrier and seperate jogger for less than the cost of chariot + kits. In comparison to other carriers, the chariot is quite heavy and self-limits the rides you can even do with it. The leaf-spring suspension, even on the lightest setting is quite stiff and I dont think it provides any meaningfull suspension benefit to the kid for anything but really rough trail riding at high speed, certainly not needed for asphalt biking. I also had a ski-kit for my chariot, used it a fair amount even though sking with it is so slow/hard that it is fairly unpleasant. The design of the ski-attachment allows the chariot to pivot in relation to the skis, I found this annoying since the chariot (and kid) were not level anytime I took-off the waste belt tow harness. I used a similar ski-carrier (homemade from another lightweight bike trailer) that had the skis fixed to the carrier and had a pivot at the ends of the tow bars where they attached to the carrier, much better placement for the pivot so the kid always stays level.


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

GrayJay said:


> I used a chariot 2 for my two daughters. I was initially attracted to the idea of the modular accessories but in retrospect I dont think I would highly reccommend a chariot. They are so rediculiously expensive that you could likely buy a decent dedicated bike carrier and seperate jogger for less than the cost of chariot + kits. In comparison to other carriers, the chariot is quite heavy and self-limits the rides you can even do with it. The leaf-spring suspension, even on the lightest setting is quite stiff and I dont think it provides any meaningfull suspension benefit to the kid for anything but really rough trail riding at high speed, certainly not needed for asphalt biking. I also had a ski-kit for my chariot, used it a fair amount even though sking with it is so slow/hard that it is fairly unpleasant. The design of the ski-attachment allows the chariot to pivot in relation to the skis, I found this annoying since the chariot (and kid) were not level anytime I took-off the waste belt tow harness. I used a similar ski-carrier (homemade from another lightweight bike trailer) that had the skis fixed to the carrier and had a pivot at the ends of the tow bars where they attached to the carrier, much better placement for the pivot so the kid always stays level.


That's all fair, but I'd like to offer a counter-argument. I've had a Chariot double trailer (CX, I think. can't remember) for about 3 years now and its been nothing but fabulous. Its held up to all the abuse my kids have thrown at it. The suspension works fine, if its set up properly for the kids' weight. Running lower psi in the tires helps too. I've never used the running or skiing kit, but we use the stroller kit (the shopping cart wheels on Lance Armstrong-sized steriods) ALL the time. The stroller wheels go on upside down when you're biking. When you get to the store/mall/musuem/park/zoo/etc, you detach the hitch, flip the stroller wheels into place, and - PRESTO - you have a very manuverable two-kid stroller. Although its a little wide for some indoor applications, it's no worse than a double BOB stroller. When we bought it, the Chariot had the simplest and most elegant trailer-to-stroller transformation going. There might be other options now, I don't know. I would definitely recommend that Chariot to anyone in the market for a child trailer. Get one used or on sale, though. They are pricey (but worth it).


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

jamie_b said:


> That just looks awesome!!
> 
> We went with the Burley D'lite off CL. It was a 2004 - 2006 model.
> We even picked up an older model Burley D'lite for Grandma's house.
> ...


I actually had a Schwinn (bought at bike shop) and it was a very good trailer. Survived many miles pulling my two girls. Sold it thinking I was done with babies. Now have a new baby, and picked up a Burley this past summer.


----------



## Noelle (Mar 4, 2013)

I've decided to buy a Burley d'lite for my twins. I'm trying to decide between a 2009 that's been used less than 5 times for $200, a new 2012 close-out for $400, or a new 2013 model. I don't know much about the 2009 model, but it's practically brand new. I'm not crazy about the 2013 price, but I'm drawn to the new features below. Any advice on which year/model to choose? Is it worth the extra money for the features below? Would the 2009 be just as good? Or would you go the middle of the road?

- Easy fold frame latches
- Wheel Activated Suspension
- Seat clips for easy removal of the seat
- Adjustable active suspension
- Retractable sunshade


----------



## Noelle (Mar 4, 2013)

In my indecision, the 2009 sold. So I'm down to the 2012 close-out or a 2013 model.


----------



## chidoc (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you, just as unsure and wish the new one didn't cost so much!


----------



## Noelle (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi chidoc, 
Since my twins are so young, I have absolutely NO time to drive all over the place looking at used bike trailers. Also most are selling w/in a couple of hours on Craigslist...in MN...in Feb (middle of winter here!). So I opted for the Burley d'lite 2012 close-out model on Amazon for $400. We'll be using it for 4-5 years and will sell on CL when our kids have outgrown it.


----------



## ApertureF1 (Jun 19, 2013)

I just purchased a Burley Bee but my bike has a 142+x12mm thru-axle and the mount is not compatible with my bike. Have any of you with a Burley encounter this problem?


----------



## Grin24 (Jun 22, 2013)

ApertureF1 said:


> I just purchased a Burley Bee but my bike has a 142+x12mm thru-axle and the mount is not compatible with my bike. Have any of you with a Burley encounter this problem?


I have the same thru-axle setup with a burley trailer. Let me know if you come up with anything.


----------



## Jessica Valley Reams (Aug 29, 2013)

*Bike trailer*

I have a GT series 1 bike and all the reviews I keep reading about trailers say that they are hard to fit with trailers. Any info would be great on the best trailer for my bike. Thanks.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

We bought a instep about six years ago and it has been great for us.. We carried two kids in it on many trips. One thing I love is the wheels come off and it folds flat for easy storage/transport. Nothing has ever broken, the only sign of wear is on the nylon and that is because I left it exposed while whipping down the highway. Best part I paid about $25 for it new!


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Burley Trailers said:


> Hi Jonz. Saw your post. Here's a quick piece of info on what separates Burley from the others - ****************GE6hrl If you have any questions, we'd love to help!


Props to you guys for being reps on the site!!!

Now question for you....We bought a Burley years ago. But we later replaced it after 2 years.and have been wondering a few things. It color faded really fast due to not being vinyl and not polyester and eventually tore all over. And the thing stuck out on the left side. I always felt strange. Has either of these issues for us been addressed? W still have te Burley....I use it as a utility trailer!


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

We use a Croozer 737 for our daughter. Croozer and Chariot are from the same place. A little heavy but very stable especially when taking long bendy high speed sweeps. If you keep these high-end trailers away from the sun's uv rays, it will keep it's color. The amazing thing about these trailers are their second-hand value. Picture of my set up:


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 1, 2004)

I went with the chariot cougar 1, and a cougar 2(for sale if interested) we loved them, my son can now ride on his own at 4.5 so we don't need the double anymore.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I rented a Burely a few times and liked it. I ended up buying a Chariot Cheetah 2 for cheap on Ebay because of all the attachments you could get for it. My son absolutely loves it! I don't think you can go wrong either way, both are really well built.


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

*Chariot cx1*

We go everywhere with our little girl in the Chariot! She loves it.


----------



## linzter (Dec 8, 2010)

We love our Chariot Cougar!! Its the single one, but I'd get another double if I had two kids.


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a 3.5 year old and a 1.5 year old. My brother has a 2 year old. We both have Surly Big Dummies and love them.






Thanksgiving 2013 - Hazel, Thomas, and Callum on the big dummies. from adam roberts on Vimeo.

The only real downside of the cargo bike is when it gets really cold. When it is below about -5C, we put them in our chariot cougar2. (Which has a ski attachment to tow behind the fat bikes too!)


----------



## lowayne (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry if this is too late. For 2 wheeled trailers, I won't recommend anything but a Cycletote. I was initially hesitant to buy one I found at a craigslist garage sale because it looked so plain that I thought it was cheap. I was wrong and it was a steal at the $50 or $60 we negotiated to. The mounting system is just awesome, as is the build quality and versatility. New, they aren't cheap but they aren't outrageous either.

I'm not sure how easy they are to get as they are built in Fort Collins, CO as a smaller company. (I live there when I bought mine.) I am sure a Google search would answer that question - it is worth the time.

Just a note that there is stroller conversion kit, while it functionally works it isn't that great in use. We bought a double BoB instead for the kiddos.


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

*Surly*

Cool video! I think the dummy is our next adventure bike.



carbontubulars said:


> I have a 3.5 year old and a 1.5 year old. My brother has a 2 year old. We both have Surly Big Dummies and love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Good thread.

I was looking for a trailer for my now 4 month old (to be used next summer).

Friends recommended the Chariot brand but I got sticker shock.

Discovered that Mountain Equipment Co-Op (MEC) in Canada sells rebadged Croozer's (737 and 535).

MEC Child Trailer Double - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

MEC Child Trailer Single - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

Cheaper than the Croozer price and readily available.

I then checked Kijiji/Craigslist and am picking up a barely used one for less than 50% of the original cost.

I will probably be able to use it for a few years and sell it for what I paid.


----------



## Trusty Steed (Jan 21, 2014)

What are the off-road capabilities of these various trailers like? From what I can gather, only the Chariots have any form of suspension which would seem to indicate the rest are not suited to anything rougher than gravel trails. Any feedback would be awesome!


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

*Burley:*



Trusty Steed said:


> What are the off-road capabilities of these various trailers like? From what I can gather, only the Chariots have any form of suspension which would seem to indicate the rest are not suited to anything rougher than gravel trails. Any feedback would be awesome!


I've taken my Burley on asphalt, gravel, cinder, and dirt over various farm/forest roads and MUT doubletrack. But the surface needs to be hardpacked and smooth. 
Where you have to be careful is with abrupt obstacles and transitions: roots, sticks/logs, potholes, uneven road-to-bridge transitions, etc. You have to REALLY slow down for these or it will rattle the hell out of the trailer.

One other thing so keep in mind is dust. My kids hate having the plastic rainfly down. I always just have the insect screen down. If you're off road and the trails are really dry, the kids are going to be choking down dust regardless of how good the trailer suspension is.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Last summer on a group outing over forest service roads that included some rough sections, a friend (Friend 1) rode behind my Chariot CX setup and another friend's (Friend 2) Burley setup. Friend 1 commented that the difference in suspension and bounce effect on kiddos was dramatic when observed from behind. The Burley kids got bounced all over the place. (Think covered wagon vs Humvee). That experience cemented her decision to get a Chariot for her own kiddos.

One of the things I like about the Chariot leaf spring suspension (same principle as used on cars) is that it is easily adjustable, without tools, for optimum cush for different weight ranges or different surface conditions (smooth road vs bumpy dirt). Just as my wife and I need different suspension settings on our FS bikes (she is tiny and I'm...medium), so does a trailer with two 40 lb kids vs one 20 lb kiddo. Easy cheesy.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

Trusty Steed said:


> What are the off-road capabilities of these various trailers like? From what I can gather, only the Chariots have any form of suspension which would seem to indicate the rest are not suited to anything rougher than gravel trails. Any feedback would be awesome!


IMO these two-wheeled trailers are meant for gravel smoother paths with occasional roots and ruts only. Best be mindful of the child's head and neck any rougher than that. For rougher terrain we should consider a trailer with baby-seat cushioning and head support. Cabin protection is quite ordinary for Croozer and Chariots alike. The child will get thrown a little regardless of the harness.

If you really want to go singletrack riding etc with a trailer then Tout Terrain or Cavery Cab is the best way to go. At least the single-wheel is taking the same line as your bike. This should minimize having the trailer's wheel caught in roots, ruts and whatever else. Wouldn't want the trailer to anchor on something.


----------



## Trusty Steed (Jan 21, 2014)

mtbRevolution said:


> IMO these two-wheeled trailers are meant for gravel smoother paths with occasional roots and ruts only. Best be mindful of the child's head and neck any rougher than that. For rougher terrain we should consider a trailer with baby-seat cushioning and head support. Cabin protection is quite ordinary for Croozer and Chariots alike. The child will get thrown a little regardless of the harness.
> 
> If you really want to go singletrack riding etc with a trailer then Tout Terrain or Cavery Cab is the best way to go. At least the single-wheel is taking the same line as your bike. This should minimize having the trailer's wheel caught in roots, ruts and whatever else. Wouldn't want the trailer to anchor on something.


Thanks for the thoughts.:thumbsup:

I have been somewhat underwhelmed by the design of most of these trailers, as most would appear incapable of properly handling anything more than gravel paths as you have suggested.

Although the single-wheel trailers seem to offer some advantages, the main problem is that the Tout Terrain and Cavery Cab only seem capable of carrying one child. I already have a child seat for our first child, and the reason why I am looking at trailers is so that I can transport both children.

Do you think the two-wheel trailers are inherently limited by their width or could they be suited to off-road use with a better suspension setup?


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, a two wheeled trailer, even if it had superduper top-of-the-line offroad suspension, is going to be limited by width to at least double track and you'd still want the trail a bit wider so you could pick a line. You might be able to get away with singletrack if the ground is clear and relatively level on either side of the trail. That would require being familiar with the trail beforehand (which always a good idea when biking with kids anyway). And your kid is still going to be eating dust, regardless of the suspension. 

The suspension on the Chariot seems to work best on roads - like a car suspension (as already mentioned). It does fine on dirt roads and fire trails too. I tried it on singletrack once. The kids got quite bounced around, but had a good time anyway. They were little sugar cookies back there, all covered in a fine layer of dirt. We don't do that too often. However, the trailer itself held up just fine. Its very sturdy.


----------



## Trusty Steed (Jan 21, 2014)

bolandjd said:


> Yes, a two wheeled trailer, even if it had superduper top-of-the-line offroad suspension, is going to be limited by width to at least double track and you'd still want the trail a bit wider so you could pick a line. You might be able to get away with singletrack if the ground is clear and relatively level on either side of the trail. That would require being familiar with the trail beforehand (which always a good idea when biking with kids anyway). And your kid is still going to be eating dust, regardless of the suspension.
> 
> The suspension on the Chariot seems to work best on roads - like a car suspension (as already mentioned). It does fine on dirt roads and fire trails too. I tried it on singletrack once. The kids got quite bounced around, but had a good time anyway. They were little sugar cookies back there, all covered in a fine layer of dirt. We don't do that too often. However, the trailer itself held up just fine. Its very sturdy.


Really appreciate the feedback! I'd agree the width is always going to be an issue, regardless of suspension for the two-wheel trailers. However I would be interested to know how the single-wheel options go on singletrack with the increased turning circle? Granted the two-wheel trailers will have this problem too. Perhaps singletrack simply isn't feasible with a trailer and I will need to stick with wider paths


----------



## flyer23 (Jan 26, 2014)

mtb143 said:


> Last summer on a group outing over forest service roads that included some rough sections, a friend (Friend 1) rode behind my Chariot CX setup and another friend's (Friend 2) Burley setup. Friend 1 commented that the difference in suspension and bounce effect on kiddos was dramatic when observed from behind. The Burley kids got bounced all over the place. (Think covered wagon vs Humvee). That experience cemented her decision to get a Chariot for her own kiddos.
> 
> One of the things I like about the Chariot leaf spring suspension (same principle as used on cars) is that it is easily adjustable, without tools, for optimum cush for different weight ranges or different surface conditions (smooth road vs bumpy dirt). Just as my wife and I need different suspension settings on our FS bikes (she is tiny and I'm...medium), so does a trailer with two 40 lb kids vs one 20 lb kiddo. Easy cheesy.


Do you know if Friend 2's Burley was one of the newer ones that has the elastomer suspension? I've been reading lots of threads on Burley vs. Chariot, but many of them seem to be talking about the older Burley's, which didn't have suspension, jog/stroll/ski options, etc. I'm really wondering how the latest Burley's compare.

It also seems like the suspension adds quite a bit of weight? I have a 2007 d'Lite right now (last year before they added suspension to the d'Lite), debating whether I want to upgrade to a newer d'Lite or a Chariot Cougar 2, or just stick with my current d'Lite. I think the pre-2008 d'Lites were about 20 lbs and the 2008+ d'Lites and the Cougar are about 28 lbs. I had a Trek trailer prior to the d'Lite and it was suuuuuuuuuuuper heavy and it drove me nuts. Am I going to feel the same way about the newer d'Lites and Cougar? We ride almost exclusively on roads, maybe on occasion we'll go out on a gravel trail, so does the suspension make enough of a difference to justify the extra weight?

Thanks  And I'll toss in a little contribution to this great thread for folks like me who are in the market for used trailers: Burley has an excellent pictoral guide to their different models throughout the years. There are some pretty big differences in features, so it's helpful to be able to look at a craigslist picture and figure out which features that particular trailer has. http://www.burley.com/shop/wpimages/trailersthroughtheyears.pdf


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone else think Thule as totally lost their minds since acquiring Chariot in regards to pricing? I like the conversion process between elements better from the Chariots than others have, and the slight price premium was always acceptable for that feature. Now though, the Cougar 2 has a $120 price premium over the Burley D'lite, and the Thule comes with the stroller kit, while the Burley comes with the bike arm. Seems Thule is working hard to sell their competition's products.


----------



## Trusty Steed (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts re offroad capabilities.

I took my daughter out last night for the first time in an InStep equivalent trailer along a relatively smooth gravel path. Just a few initial observations:
- Even on a smooth gravel path, my daughter told me it was rough
- You have to be really conscious of the width of the trailer
- The trailer follows a very different line from the bike while cornering

No doubt the ride comfort is improved greatly in the higher end models such as Burley and Chariot, but the extra width and line while cornering I assume would be similar across all brands. Do people find these two particular issues to be a problem in off-road use? i.e. what is the biggest limiting factor for using the trailers off-road, ride comfort, or ability to fit/navigate on a trail?


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

Trusty Steed said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts re offroad capabilities.
> 
> I took my daughter out last night for the first time in an InStep equivalent trailer along a relatively smooth gravel path. Just a few initial observations:
> - Even on a smooth gravel path, my daughter told me it was rough
> ...


I would say width/navigation and the weight! Our Chariot is great, but it is heavy.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Just went for our first ride with my 1 year old in our Chariot. She loved it, except for hitting some big sidewalk sections which were very rough, and I didn't slow down enough. She got over it pretty quickly, and arrived back home with a smile on her face.
It was kind of windy, so pulling against the wind was like dragging parachute. This is the case with any trailer though. The spring suspension seemed to dampen a lot of the sidewalk cracks, and minor bumps. Much smoother ride than the old Schwinn we had with the first two girls.
Not sure I'd pay tge premium over a Schwinn, or cheaper trailer, but I got a screaming deal on ours off Craigslist, and am sure I'll be able to sell it and get my money back once she's done with it.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger on a Chariot Cougar. Should ride nicely around town and on the dirt and fire roads around here (socal). Hope the little one likes it!


----------



## gribble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

My wife and I have an 11 month year old baby. We are quire keen cyclists and used to go out together a lot - but at the moment the only opportunity is to go out separately, while the other person does child care.

We are looking at trailers/seats for kids. I have researched the different mtb forums and can probably sum up my current view as:

Child Seats:

Cheapest option
Requires helmet
can't decide between front/middle mounted and rear mounted
popular models in the UK look to be Hamax/Weeride
Easy to engage with parents/nature etc.

Child trailers:

Seems expensive option, but some people have said they sell on for a decent price - quick look on ebay seems to support this.
More stable
Ability to carry extra stuff (not sure if this an advantage or disadvantage...)
Safer? Not sure if helmet is required/recommended though.
Storage more of an issue (we have no outside storage or garage), although some models do fold
Popular models seem to be either much cheaper budget, or very expensive ones from Chariot/Thule, Crooze etc.
Less engagement with the surroundings (inside a cover of some sort)

Are there any other recommended brand options I should consider? We would like to be be able to ride off road (within reason) and I note some of the more expensive trailer models come with suspension.

I travel a bit and if possible it would be great to get a model from the US - the prices in the UK/EU seem horrendous for trailers, trailers are almost 2/3 price in the US. This may not be possible, but Thule Chariot Cougar 1 models are going for around £749 (well in excess of $1,000 US)...

Also, do kids need a helmet in a trailer? I always wear one, as does the other half, but I am not sure a helmet would be useful or not for someone enclosed in a trailer?


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

gribble said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I have an 11 month year old baby......


I regularly use both a seat and trailer at the same time. My kids are 2.5 yr and 15 mos. My older son rides in the seat, younger son rides in the trailer. Both started in the trailer at 6 months (car seat strapped into trailer,) I moved my older to the seat at about 13 months. I have an iBert seat and older Burly D'Lite trailer that predates Burly's newer advances in suspension. Some thoughts:

Seats: 
- Front mounted tend to be much more stable than rear mount because you are maintaining a similar center of gravity as without a child. 
- My son absolutely loves being up front and truly involved with the bike ride.
- Many rear mounts are not set up to mount to mountain bikes. I've tried on a all three of my bikes and could not make it work.
- Weight limit for an iBert is 36lb.

Trailers:
- Helmets are recommended unless the child is in a car seat. #1 it teaches them from day one that helmets are obligatory, #2 if you accidentally clip a curb and roll your trailer, the side of their head could smash the pavement.
- When I go on vacation, trying to find room to pack the trailer is always a problem.
- My Burly trailer is definitely a rougher ride than the seat. I take it on gravel/dirt roads and double tracks, but it's important to be careful of potholes, roots, etc, age of the kid obviously makes a difference in how cautious I am as well. 
- If you're planning to do a lot of dirt roads, think about whether or not the child is not choking down dust

If I just had one child, there's no question for me that I prefer the seat. If I'm only taking one boy I take the iBert, and I'll usually work in some smooth singletrack that's simply not possible with the trailer (width issue more than anything.) My wife usually stays home because bike rides are a chance to give her a break from the kids, so I need the trailer for the second child. But I plan to get a second iBert for when all four of us go together.


----------



## rattmobbins (Sep 14, 2006)

So I'm in the same boat as everyone else here. 

11 month old boy and this will be his first summer of riding with me, so I'm looking at trailers. Buddy at work suggested the InStep but I just can't bring myself to cheap out like that. So I'm looking at the Chariot (Thule, whatever) Cougar 2, and the Burley D'Lite.

My question is this. I found a 2011 Cougar 2 on CL for $425 with the bike attachment. Seems like a decent deal vs. a new one at $750 + tax + bike attachment, but is it a better deal than a brand new $600 Burley D'Lite that already HAS the bike attachment?

We're not big on hand-me-downs, and haven't purchased anything used for our kiddo yet, and I'm not sure I want to start now. Thoughts?


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

Best thing to do is to check out the trailers in person. Just like buying a bike. Be sure the hitch works with your bike. Personally, I think buying a trailer used in good condition is fine, especially if you intend to sell it when your kid grows out of it. If you insist on new, that's fine. They can be found on sale. REI puts the Chariot on sale from time to time, but it's also included when they do members' 20% off deal.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

Check out the trailer in person. Chances are it was taken care of. The chariot is such a great trailer, I would buy one used with the hitch before a new burley. 


rattmobbins said:


> So I'm in the same boat as everyone else here.
> 
> 11 month old boy and this will be his first summer of riding with me, so I'm looking at trailers. Buddy at work suggested the InStep but I just can't bring myself to cheap out like that. So I'm looking at the Chariot (Thule, whatever) Cougar 2, and the Burley D'Lite.
> 
> ...


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Buy used, take care of it, and sell for about the same when you're done with it.
I have a Chariot, and it gets plenty of use, and holds up great.
I ought to be able to sell it for what I paid a year ago once we're done with it.

Also, you can find the baby slings, etc cheaper used, and they generally are in good shape since the babys outgrow them so fast.
I've been thru the baby sling, and the supporter, and sold both for the same, or more than what I got them for.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't think any of the trailers would be deemed "off-road" capable. Maybe gravel roads, and dirt roads. Our Chariot has the leaf spring, and it dampens sidewallk cracks, and small rocks and potholes, but bigger bumps still jar the kid quite a bit.


----------



## rattmobbins (Sep 14, 2006)

Ended up with the Chariot. 2011 Cougar 2 in good shape (with the bike attachment) and I talked the guy down to $375. Score!


----------



## Jenni (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi, rattmobins! I am in the exact same boat as you...I am considering a new Burley D'Lite or a used Chariot Cougar 2 that I found on Craigslist. I have a very large 7 month old and will eventually have baby #2, and I am willing to make an investment...then again, I don't want to pay for something I don't need...and I am overall confused as to whether I should go with the used, less expensive Cougar 2 or pay not that much more for a new D'Lite. Any insight you are willing to share would be MUCH appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Hi, rattmobins! I am in the exact same boat as you...I am considering a new Burley D'Lite or a used Chariot Cougar 2 that I found on Craigslist. I have a very large 7 month old and will eventually have baby #2, and I am willing to make an investment...then again, I don't want to pay for something I don't need...and I am overall confused as to whether I should go with the used, less expensive Cougar 2 or pay not that much more for a new D'Lite. Any insight you are willing to share would be MUCH appreciated! Thank you!!


I assume that given you're talking about a brand new Burley D'Lite, it has the adjustable coil suspension, unlike my older Burley D'Lite which has a rigid frame. FWIW, Burley is a new comer to offering suspension on their trailers, while Chariot has been doing it for a very long time. In most others ways the two trailers are pretty similar. My personal opinion would be that if the used Chariot is newish, in great shape, and with the needed attachments, to go with it. Can always try to talk the seller down a few $$$'s


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I would not hesitate to buy a used Chariot. We take care of ours, but use it a lot, and it still works and looks great. It is holding up very well. I have pulled it thru dirt construction zones, over gravel paths. and thru grass prairies. Use it with the bike attachment, the jogging attachment, and the strolling wheels. Definately getting my moneys worth out of it.
I have no doubt we will be able to sell it for what we paid for it in a couple years. (We bought it used also, however it was barely used)


----------



## jamesaa (Aug 26, 2014)

*Everything else: Schwinn Trailblazer Double*

Hey guys, I'm brand new here and found this forum while trying to figure out if any one else was having the same trouble I have had with the Schwinn Trailblazer Double which we received as a present for our then one-year-old. Not sure if it's my particular setup (Specialized Rockhopper) but this trailer has been very uncomfortable for my daughter. The seat is inclined (forward-leaning) meaning she is always sliding out of it. I have tried to adjust it in every way imaginable but to no avail. The back support on this model is also very high so the back of her helmet pushing against it forces her head in a downward position. Has anyone else had issues with this trailer? She is two years old now and the back support is still too high!


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

jamesaa said:


> Hey guys, I'm brand new here and found this forum while trying to figure out if any one else was having the same trouble I have had with the Schwinn Trailblazer Double which we received as a present for our then one-year-old. Not sure if it's my particular setup (Specialized Rockhopper) but this trailer has been very uncomfortable for my daughter. The seat is inclined (forward-leaning) meaning she is always sliding out of it. I have tried to adjust it in every way imaginable but to no avail. The back support on this model is also very high so the back of her helmet pushing against it forces her head in a downward position. Has anyone else had issues with this trailer? She is two years old now and the back support is still too high!


Unfortunately, Schwinn - a once great American bicycle company - is now synonymous with crappy bicycle-shaped objects and equally crappy bicycle accessory shaped-objects. I suppose its too late to take the trailer back to the store? If I were you, I'd get rid of it. Maybe you can sell it to someone looking for a cheap cargo trailer. Or you could use it as a cheap cargo trailer yourself. But for hauling your most precious cargo - kids - you want a good trailer like Burley, Chariot, or equally well made brand. Or look into a seat; a lot of people like the iBert-style front seat arrangements.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

First, congrats on getting the kid out and "biking." it is a big activity in mu family, and i like to see others out as well.

Yeah, those look great in the store, but are very bare-bones. Not much in the comfort area. I liken it to a Yugo. We had a cheap-o RhodeGear for a while. The Boy never wore a helmet because the "seat" was really a sling and the helmet would be forced forward. Very uncomfortable. We used it a lot, and I decided to get a nicer one.

I looked around, and although they are pricey, I found the chariot is the best around. the hitch is easy to use and solid and works with nearly every bike. The suspension helps easy the ride for the kid. The harness is padded and easy to use. The seat has a space for helmet clearance if you have them wear a helmet.

While it is expensive, I know we got our money's worth.



jamesaa said:


> Hey guys, I'm brand new here and found this forum while trying to figure out if any one else was having the same trouble I have had with the Schwinn Trailblazer Double which we received as a present for our then one-year-old. Not sure if it's my particular setup (Specialized Rockhopper) but this trailer has been very uncomfortable for my daughter. The seat is inclined (forward-leaning) meaning she is always sliding out of it. I have tried to adjust it in every way imaginable but to no avail. The back support on this model is also very high so the back of her helmet pushing against it forces her head in a downward position. Has anyone else had issues with this trailer? She is two years old now and the back support is still too high!


----------



## jamesaa (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow, thanks for your prompt replies! I will keep my eyes out for a Chariot or comparable model, hoping they will go on sale for Labor Day! Meanwhile there are some Burly Bee trailers on Craigslist nearby (lots of them, actually!) so I may go try some of them out.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a baby sling, bivy, and supporter for the Chariot. I thought I'd sold them already, but just found them stashed up on top of my bike gear cabinet. they are on Ebay under my username spokes-n-stuff.
If anyone here wants them, I'll pull them off Ebay.


----------



## _tom_ (Jun 18, 2005)

I can't speak to any of the other brands, but I have been using a Chariot Cougar 1 and then a Cougar 2 for the past 4 and a half years. Tons of miles on both and no complaints, they are great.


----------



## marmoset (May 1, 2007)

Is anyone with a chariot able to verify whether the ezi hitch can fit under standard qr skewer. I've got a clamp on hitch and it clips my heel so looking to just get the part that slips under the qr, along with the pin to restore some clearance. the clamp is also liable to twist, even with grip tape on the stays, so could start rubbing the discs. I knew I should have left my vee's on the tow/commuter bike!

Cheers


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Ours came with an extended length skewer. I don't think it would fit under a standard one. It's is pretty thick metal.


----------



## marmoset (May 1, 2007)

Thanks indianadave. I may have to stick with the chainstay clamp as my dropouts are all slightly dished as well...


----------



## ryjack70ss (Jun 19, 2011)

I know this thread is old and hasn't had activity in a year, but could use some advice. We purchased a used Chariot Cougar 2 a few months ago. According to the serial number, it is a 2008 year model. It came with the stroller kit and the bike kit. It is in good shape, but the cover is dry-rotted at the top where it goes over the handles. Otherwise just some cosmetic issues. We paid ~400 for the entire thing. But, now the Burley D'Lite is on sale for 499 and add the stroller kit would be around 600 total. Should we just try to sell the Chariot for what we bought it for and buy the Burley, or just stick with our Chariot and repair the cover with patches? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

....and another question.

I haven't read the entire thread but used the search engine for this thread and it did not come up with any result.

Does anybody have experience with Joytrax Trailers, especially the SE2 (double)? We heard that that the company owner is a previous employee of Chariot. According to the only review we found so far (in German....) quality should be between Chariot and Croozer.

So we bought one last January and have not used it very often, since at first it was winter and secondly our youngest son could not sit up yet. 

After some research we found following points that made up the decision to go for it:
+the lightest double we found compared to the usual others (Chariot, Burly, Croozer)
+the narrowest one compared to the competition (just 1-2 cm but for us important, since it fits though the carport door that leads to the garden)
+20" wheels, relatively big so smooth rolling
+quick folding up/out
+Wheel axle remains in the wheel, so no axle sticking out from the trailer
+front buggy wheel included
+adjustable suspension
+price: we found a great deal for the trailer for 400€ (normally 600€)

So when we got it, it turned out to be a great biketrailer. Rolls smoothly and the coupling is easy, hasslefree and does not rattle when cycling. Suspension works great and adjusting it is a matter of 2 seconds, so it can be done before every ride (e.g when picking up 1 kid in Kindergarten, ride to Kindergarten with 1 small kid, ride back with 1 small and 1 bigger kid).

Unfortunately we also noticed some shortcomings: 
-The front buggy wheel refused to turn, so the buggy always wanted to go left or right when walking. After a while we got a new one that works better.
-The rain cover is a bit too short, it holds off rain but drops and mud coming from the rear wheel could seep through.
-There is no "footstep" for the kids inside, when walking, their feet are directly on the fabric and it rubs directly on the buggy wheel. 
-One of the zippers on the rear cargo bay is already broken.
-No bumpers in front of the wheels, if you hit something, you hit it with the wheel directly.

I would love to hear from other users how they are doing with their SE2. Maybe we got an early model and by now improvements have been made?


----------



## Boondock77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Late to the party but we bought a used in-step for a whole $10. Has been awesome. Two year old loves it. It has held up great with zero issues.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, when I started this thread 3 1/2 years ago I was getting organized to get a trailer for my first son. Fast forward and I'm now taking my third son for Burley trailer rides :yikes:


----------



## bolandjd (Jul 23, 2008)

I've had my Chariot Cougar 2 for five years now. It's been through four kids. We ride it hard and put it away wet (sometimes literally). Its also my go-to stroller for outdoor activities (a little wide for shopping). It's still going strong. This thing is an absolute rock. Worth every penny. When my youngest is finally out of it, it'll be a bomber cargo trailer. I don't know if the new ones are still made this well or if Chariot went cheap when they started to get popular like some other products.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Afaik chariot was taken over by Thule from sweden and as usual, quality seems to have decreased. The best would be to get one of the last original chariots.


----------

